# Super-Short RRT tubes



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I know tubes aren't everyone's cup of tea around here, but this is working really well for me so I thought I'd share.
I've been using Trumark RRT tubes on my QuickPoint bent wire and really like them for the most part. The only problem is I use a cheekbone anchor at about a 28" draw and they're way too long. In the past I've always scooted them way up on the forks or cut from the fork end of the tubes to shorten. This makes the tubes lighter and less powerful, just like doing the same thing to a set of tapered flatbands.
For my current set I went the other way and cut 2" from the pouch end, then re-tied it up with a Tex pouch in place of the floppy, oversized Trumark pouch. The results are really impressive! There is about 5" of tube from where the stretch starts to the pouch. At a 28" draw that's over 500% elongation. These are the hardest hitting power producers (band, tube or otherwise) I've used. They really bring the heat! The pull is heavier but still plenty manageable. I don't get any hand shake unless I hold the draw way too long and I've found a good stout pull actually improves my accuracy quite a bit. We'll see how they hold up. I'm bad at counting shots but I shoot this one every day so I should be able to figure pretty close.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I cut my RRT tubes the same way, except I like to use about 7 " from fork to pouch. They are very under rated for sure and they last a long time. I still like the small diameter 17-45 tubes best for hitting hard and lasting long enough.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

RRTs are my favorite tubes ever. They certainly have plenty of stretch left af 28" though. I might give this a shot.









Btw, it looks like you've got some rubber strips wrapped around the fork ends of the tubes. Do they slip off otherwise or is that just an extra precaution?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> RRTs are my favorite tubes ever. They certainly have plenty of stretch left af 28" though. I might give this a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one slip off my FS1 once a long while ago, probably due to user error but ever since I put a bit of wrap on them. Especially with the harder pull at this length.
They would probably be fine without, I just like to be sure.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

rrt tubes are the best. I never cut mine but I slip them way down over the fork. With my draw they pretty much bottom out at my cheekbone.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, MJ.


----------

